#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

(),      (,      ),    ()    :
- ,    .
   ()     :
- ?
-  , , ,   ?
- ... ... ... ...
- ?
- ...       -, ,  ?
-  ?
- ... ,  ,   ...
-  ?  ?  ?
- ...  ...
-    ?
- ?
-  , , ,    ? --!    !
,    :
- ? , ?

     ,     .

----------


## Yngwie

,       ,     ,  , ... 
, ...         (  - -   ,  ?)
, ,      : 1)   " " ,     
 2)     ,     ( )   ,    ,  ...
    ...

 ...   : .      . (.... - :     ,  -     ).
  .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> ...   : .      . (.... - :     ,  -     ).
>   .


.  , ,  .

----------


## karma

!     !     ?

----------

